# Texas Rally Anyone???



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey all ya'll Texans out there. Anyone up for a rally? I'm thinking of organizing one for the weekend of October 21-23 near Fredericksburg. That would be pretty central for most people and in an area with a lot to see and do. 
I have a call into the KOA which is about 5 miles east of Fredericksburg on highway 290 to check on site availablity.

I choose the weekend of Oct 21-23 because if we wait until the following weekend or thereafter, the campgrounds in this area will be swamped with deer hunters.

Anyway, if you think you might be interested, let me know. It might be too late to find availability, but its worth a shot.

Regards, Glenn

PS. For those Outbackers residing in the lesser states and provinces, you are welcome to join us if your in the neighborhood.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

That sounds good, but we're already booked the weekend prior here in Abilene to meet the Castle Rock Outbackers on their excursion into our state. Would have to check with the DW about two weekends in a row. shy

Are you checking on availability? Fredericksburg is just a 3-1/2 hour drive or so from here. If so, let us know what you find out.

Mark


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Glenn,

We will be in Phoenix that weekend. Do we have to be from Texas? How far is Fredericksburg from Tulsa?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How far is Fredericksburg from Tulsa?


From what I remember of Tulsa, about a hundred years or so.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

I've got calls into two campgrounds at the moment waiting to see whats available. It's possible we'll have to move the weekend. This is pretty spur-of-the-moment. Wil post info as I get it.

Thanks, Glenn

GkaaSmith,

Of course your welcome - oh wait - what weekend is Texas playing OU? I'm not sure how far its from Tulsa, I'd expect about 8 hours drive though. Fredericksburg is about 70 miles west of Austin.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> GkaaSmith,
> 
> Of course your welcome - oh wait - what weekend is Texas playing OU? I'm not sure how far its from Tulsa, I'd expect about 8 hours drive though. Fredericksburg is about 70 miles west of Austin.
> [snapback]54608[/snapback]​


Glenn,

Thanks!

I'm not sure which Texas team, so I pasted the schedule below:

Date Opponent Location Time (CST) Results Media

Sat, Oct 08 Texas at Dallas, Texas 12 PM ABC

Sat, Oct 22 Baylor (Homecoming) Norman TBA TBA

Sat, Nov 12 Texas A&M (Dad's Day) Norman TBA TBA

Sat, Nov 19 Texas Tech at Lubbock, Texas TBA TBA

Sat, Nov 26 Oklahoma State Norman TBA ABC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm not sure how far its from Tulsa, I'd expect about 8 hours drive though


Mapquest says 572 miles.

Mark


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mapquest says 572 miles.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]54611[/snapback]​


Yikes!







That's quite a drive.

Thanks for checking this out for me.

I'll keep checking back about the rally.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I wish we could make it, if we did, it would be a last minute decision. FYI, I've had some friends tell me about Lady Bird Johnson park, which is right in the middle of F' burg. it is supposedly real nice and very quiet. Full hookups also from what i hear. It has to be reserved over the phone. No computer, No credit cards, no internet. they keep their reservations in a spiral notebook. We'd be coming from Sealy Tx which is a good 3.5 hr drive over the devil's backbone.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> over the devil's backbone


rnameless,

I've never heard of that? What is it?









Mark


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > over the devil's backbone
> 
> 
> rnameless,
> ...


It is the stretch of road between San Marcos and Blanco Tx. Ranch Road 12 and Ranch Road 32. It follows a hill top line. It is quite picturesque, but extremely curvy. Some good white knuckle towing if you're in to that. Not as bad as in Colorado though, from what I hear.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

rnameless, 
You would be better off coming out hwy 71 from Columbus through Austin, hitting 290 west through Johnson City. No big hills to deal with.

Update:

I've contacted Oakwood RV Park, which is right south of Frederickburg, see their website at 
http://www.campingfriend.com/OakwoodRVReso...t.asp?file=Home

Very nice place. Rally rates are $20/night per rig and if we have 10 rigs we get free use of their Raly Hall.

By the way, there's a Wine and Food tasting even tgoin g on in Frederickburg that weekend as well as a European Motercycle rally in Luckenbach.

I need to get reservations pretty soon if so I can lock it in.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> rnameless,
> You would be better off coming out hwy 71 from Columbus through Austin, hitting 290 west through Johnson City. No big hills to deal with.
> 
> Update:
> ...


Is the construction south of Austin finished? I'd sooner battle the hills the than the K-wall. Plus, how am I supposed to scare the poop out of DW and kids without deer in the road, hills and curves?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well it looks like no takers for this idea, we'll try again later when we can have more time to plan.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well it looks like no takers for this idea, we'll try again later when we can have more time to plan.


Glenn,

I'd love to be a "taker" on this idea, but just couldn't make it on that weekend. Yes, let's try again for another date. I've been anxious to meet some of y'all for a year now.

Mark


----------

